
Curl author Daniel Stenberg‏ denied entry to U.S. by ESTA - codesci
https://twitter.com/bagder/status/879193489753485312
======
noncoml
Doesn't look like ESTA is the issue:

> On EU side if airport personnel told you it's their flag, not the ESTA that
> is the issue.

> How frustrating. Whatever system the airlines are using it throws up
> erroneous flags, often.

~~~
imartin2k
True. The title of this HN post might be misleading.

~~~
codesci
The title seems to have been edited, I posted it as "... denied to board
flight to the US" just for that reason.

~~~
imartin2k
strange, thx for clarification.

------
jballanc
For anyone unfamiliar, the reason the airline would've denied him boarding if
they even thought there was an issue with ESTA is because airlines are
responsible for bearing the cost of his return flight if he is denied entry in
the US. Shame, really, since it seems like there's a decent possibility that
had he actually made it to the US border he would have been allowed to enter.

The whole system is somewhat archaic and outdated.

~~~
DiNovi
Also, a political environment that regularly denies people doesn't help!

